

New Internet speed record blows past Google Fiber - tannerj
http://money.cnn.com/2014/07/10/technology/innovationnation/internet-speed-record/index.html?hpt=hp_bn6&iid=obnetwork

======
tannerj
The article is an interesting read, but I feel like the author paints the ISPs
as knights in shining armor. I particularly have a problem with this line,
"But Netflix (NFLX, Tech30) and other bandwidth-hungry applications are
forcing broadband providers' hands. Video over the Internet is cramping
networks and slowing connection speeds." From my vantage point, that unfairly
places the blame on the content providers.

